

Ask HN: What to ask an Intellectual Ventures Officer - jayemdee3

I'm at a talk with a few people, but most interesting is a CIO from Intellectual Ventures.  Anyone have anything they would ask him given the chance?
======
jayemdee3
I didn't get a chance to ask that, sorry. I did ask how he addresses critics
who say IV stifles small inventors by making it impossible to defend
themselves against the large resources IV has at its disposal. His response?
Utterly useless

------
epc
When will they release reference implementations of all of the alleged
intellectual property they have patented or bought patents to?

